# Upper Colorado Red Dirt Creek Campsite



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

Red Dirt Creek Open Space now hosts an overnight campsite! Located on river right on the Colorado River near mile 53, this site can be accessed only by river. Users can find it on river right about 2/3mi below Twin Bridges (not to be confused with Two Bridges).

More info on the Eagle County Open Space Facebook Page.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks great. Thanks for the work Phil!


----------



## willoughby (Mar 15, 2004)

Beauty, eh!


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Phil, tell me when you want to install fire rings and picnic tables and tie off posts for these spots. I'm ready to help float in supplies and assemble. Show our friends at the BLM what a river camp site looks like... This is very exciting. How is the bridge construction situation?


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

I meant beside the lovely fire rings. Nice work!


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

jonstavney said:


> I meant beside the lovely fire rings. Nice work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz



Most of the campsite is all set. I haven't decided whether or not to put a picnic table in. State Bridge construction is almost wrapped up. I believe they just need to pave it. Not sure which day the asphalt crew will be there, but I would expect big delays during paving. Being optimistic, I hope the bridge will be fully back open for next weekend.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Wasn't work planned to upgrade the Twin Bridges (hazard)? Has there been any progress? The old bridges are boat rippers.


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

Twin Bridges (road bridge) is being upgraded. Last week they began prepping. No known closures as of now.


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Very good! Tom Sawyer would approve.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Red dirt bridge is closed till the 26th.

VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Anyone know of any services doing shuttles in that area?


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Rancho does check the interwebs.

There's a guy at the bridge too .

VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Panama Red said:


> Rancho does check the interwebs.
> 
> There's a guy at the bridge too .
> 
> VOTE DONNELLY!!!


You have a company name or number for the guy at the bridge?


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

ConfluenceCasting2016a - Page: 1 of 18

Pretty sure it was that guy. Haven't used him but have had his card left on my vehicle a few times. I've been burned by Rancho but still use them, nice to have another option if needed.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

AVA rafting now runs upper Colorado shuttles, not sure how far down they shuttle.


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

*bridge contruction update*

any update on bridge closure? I heard it was intermittent but have not seen any update for labor day weekend.


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

It has been closed 9am-3pm during weekdays. According to the sign at HWY 6 and the Colorado River Rd, that schedule continues through today. The weekend will likely be one lane like the last couple weeks. Not sure what next week looks like, but likely one lane. 


Check Eagle County Open Space out on https://m.facebook.com/ECOpenSpace/


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

By the way, shuttle "guy at the bridge" is Jack B of Confluence casting. He does shuttle too.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks, Jack will be doing my shuttle. He floats that section a lot and had some useful advice.


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

*Jack and confluence*

Jack and his driver picked us up at Horse Creek and shuttled us down to our trucks last weekend since the wind forced us to pull out early. He was great and had a bunch of good info and usually has the BLM guides for sale if you have not downloaded the PDF version on your device.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Were you the group with two rafts with biminis and a bunch of kids trying to go from Catamount to Dotsero? We were wondering if you'd make it that whole distance - that wind was just hellacious Sunday and Monday!


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

*Wind was rough*

Yeah Basin,
That was probably us although we only had one kid per boat. Both of our wives look really young however. When the kids got on one boat the singing level was over the top so it may have sounded like half a dozen kids. 

The biminis only stayed up for a bit prior to noon. We knew we might need the shuttle when putting in at Catamount but were ambitious. 30 river miles in three days seems totally doable for most floats but that wind was pushing us back upstream most of the afternoons on sunday and Monday.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

hkbeliever - Yep - normally 3 days to get from Catamount to Dotsero would be completely do-able if you're not slowing down to fish, but holy COW was that a lot of wind. If you're the group that pulled over and camped at the waterfall site Saturday night (we were stopped there for a snack/fishing break when you showed up), then apparently I'd had more beer than I'd thought - I really thought there were at least 2 kids per boat, plus wives and at least one dog.


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

Basin,
Yeah that was us. You were the guide going to Henrys cabin then I guess. Thank you for the heads up. That campsite was perfect and the waterfall was a great tiny hike for the kids while we set up camp. We left some leftover firewood there and the next site for the next groups. Plenty of space for our three tents there. Thanks again!


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Technically my husband is the guide  But yes, that was us heading for Spencer's Cabin. It was kinda nice to sleep thru that rainstorm Sunday morning under a roof and not have to pack up a wet tent (and a wet dog)!


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

I was up early boiling water before the rain came in but it worked out great. Typical Colorado sun came out and dried off our stuff prior to departure. Liked the look of that awesome cabin however. I will look for the reservation list next trip. Thanks again for "suggesting" we camp there. Really primo site!!!


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Fantastic campsite! Thanks ECOS!

Do y'all know anything about the history of the area? I wandered off into the brush and the place hasn't been touched by humans in a while. It appeared that only one group had camped there before us. Just a fresh 4 wheeler trail through thick brush, I assume that's what y'all used to set up the joint. I found a handful of old overgrown campsites and a 110 camera, but couldn't find a trail up into the Red Dirt Open Space. Are there side hikes here?

Thank you!


----------

